# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ

[align=center]





[/align] 

[align=center]*Birthdays and Special days*

*Today is Slavetobunnys wedding anniversary*[/align][align=center]*Does that make 16 years?*[/align][align=center]*Birthdays*[/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*ratmom*[/align][align=center]* alfie and angel

bumblebunnies07

A few of these members have not been seen in a while if your reading this check-in.
And remember to put those special days on the Calender* 
[/align][align=center]*Birthdays and special days for Monday*[/align][align=center]*Its becca dippy and fluffballs 1st gotcha day*[/align][align=center]*Birthdays for monday**

DustyBegginings

Dragonrain*
[/align][align=center]*
*[/align] 



[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] *Introduction*
[/align] [align=center]*Bugzy and his mom have joined ourfamily*[/align] [align=center]*
Looks like we have another rescue


Looks like the young people are wanting to learn more
* [/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*And many more go check them out*
[/align] 



[align=center]*Rabbits Online Forum*
[/align]
*
* [align=center]* Lady bug's mom is sick and need help making sure the care of her bunny is ok, And please give her and her family some words of hope

Furryface got her rabbit a toy that she thinks its not a rabbit toy but don't tell her that it is.

Sarah is looking to get a rabbit will her dog be fine with it give youropinion and support 

Mrs. PBJ is looking to get the word out on Easter Before hand. If you would like to help go check out this thread.* [/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*Brittsbunny is trying to put together a list of ok things for her bunny so she can go shopping and not worry can you help

* [/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Go check out this beautiful bunner go see
* [/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*Have you seen whats going to be the next auction item*[/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*
Goinbacktocali has found a new earmite treatment have you ever used it



And many other threads go check them out
* 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Chat about the forum*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*We had a couple new people join the RO Friends list. And let me tell you its really neat you should join heres a Link to so what people get when you join. 10 bucks is not a lot. And you can pay with credit card I did it yesterday.*[/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*I know this has been up a while but we have new member who may not of seen it.*[/align][align=center]*Photo use permission if you would like your rabbit on the RO Today thread or other things that members get please say it ok to use your photoshere.*[/align][align=center] 
[/align] 





[align=center]
[/align] 


[align=center]




[/align] 

*
* [align=center]*Ladybugs Bunny is finally going in for the big snip give her any advice.

Smokey mom is worried about her she may have already come around but give her some advice if you can

Ringos thread has been updated

Is this surgery what this poor bunny needs to live a normal life.
* [/align] [align=center]*
Carmel comes home from the vet yesterday go check out her updates updates

And many more go check them out*[/align][align=center]*Hopsdesigns is sending her bunns in for surgery give her any advice
* [/align] 



[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]*Danijoel bunny got him good will neuter stop this

Kirdyultras bun stopped eating her vegys what could it be

Pellet free diet any advice for our new member

Tinkerbell is asking about rabbit feed any advice

And many more questions go check them out* 
[/align]


[align=center]




[/align] 

[align=center]The Rabbitry and Show Room*

Lionhead baby was born yeah go check her new addition or soon to be new addition out

Magic_girls babys are now 16 days old go look at the custest pictures you have ever seen

Someone needs some help spoiling her bunnys oh and she posted pictures

Gringer has a grumpy pregnant rabbit and wants babys demand pictures now befor the little angels are born


How do you know if a breeder is a good breeder



Does anyone know of a Rex breeder in Alabama and/or Georgia? If so go check this thread out
* 
And many others go check them out*



Rescue Me!**

Bijoux theres a craigslist ad that a bunny needs a home can anyone help**

MTgreen is trying to find a home for her bunny can anyone help and welcome our new member

The 12 bunnys that gabby has been working with are finally hopefully getting out of that house can you help with transprt or even a home

And many more that still needs homes** 

Bunny bloggs a lot have been update**

Go check them all out**

Let your hair down**


Do you know anything about cats if so Lovemyzoocrew is asking

Summer holidays

Horses head and eyes don't mix. Please send some good vibes to JAK Rabitery. She is not feeling well

Did thetime change mess your sheduale up?

What did you eat for dinner last night
 
And many other things also go check them out*

*RO STAR*[/align][align=center]*
* [/align]*First name: Dave

Age Range/Age: 46 

Special other:One very understanding and tolerating wife, Karen a.k.a Wabbitmom

Children? 3, Jeff (20) in the Air Force, Josh (17) junior in High School and Kristin, daddy's girl, (14) 8th grade.

Bunnies? 16, Flemish (4), Holland Lop (2), Lionhead (2), Dutch (1), Netherland Dwarfs (2), Mini Lop (1), French Lop (1), Dutch/Satin mix (1), Mini-Rex (1), Hotot mix (1)

Other Pets?2 dogs a Pointer/Spaniel mix, Charlie and a Rat Terrier, Jake. 2 Cats, Buddy and Rose. 

Favorite Hobby(s) Rabbits, video games, computers, photography, gardening, history, aircraft.

Line of work? I am a lighting design coordinator for a company that makesinterior lights for motor-homes, travel trailers, boats and otherrecreational vehicles. I also do about 6 or 7 other things since the company has downsized.

Anything else you would like to tell us?In June I will be married 25 years to my beautiful, wonderful, understanding, compassionate, loving, veryintelligent, terrific, loving wife all true but, trying to stay out of trouble). 

I retired from the Air Force reserve after 25 years (active duty for 3 years). 

I became interested in rabbits after one came for a visit and never left!Then another and another etc, like eating potato chips just couldn't stop at one. Since then I have been enjoying my rabbits and going to rabbit shows. If someone had told me a few years ago I would be this involved in rabbits I would have told them they were crazy. Now I have 16 spoiled indoorrabbits. 

I will hopefully be going back to college in the fall, I have a bachelors but this is an associates degree directly related to what I do, very excited at the prospect of going back!

I love Chicago Bears football, odd because I grew up in Wisconsin! My dad,brothers and sister are Green Bay packer fans. I've been the rebel of the family sort of, my dad, uncles, brothers were in the Navy, I joined the Air Force.* 






[align=center]*Mystery Bun*


[/align]
[align=center]











*And a game also.*

*Who will be getting married of the forum pretty soon?
* 





*And I am sending a special thank you to becca for making me these wonderful banners. She has worked very hard to help me with these and she did a great job.

* 
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

The Myster Bun is Emma she belongs to kherrmann3.
There are 2 people getting married Jen and Steven, Mouse_Chalk and Mr. Mouse_Chalk and purplepeacock!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Correct.

You are getting this way to fast i have to make it really hard next week
And the marriage was a trick question


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*There was a mishap woth RO Today.*

*This is for Monday. *

*3-9-09 *

*Please enjoy*


----------



## slavetoabunny

Yes, tomorrow is my Sweet 16 wedding anniversary. Happy Anniversary to my wonderful husband.


----------



## Becca

Great Job 

Really cool news  Love it x


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

kherrmann3 was asking "do you know anything about cats" not me,lol.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Sorry I must have got something mixed up.

Please forgive me lol:twitch:


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Sorry I must have got something mixed up.
> 
> Please forgive me lol:twitch:


LOL, since you're a newbie we'll give you a break. This time. :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

haha Mrs. PJB... tch tch tch.. haha no im *JOKING*!!
Great job though!
wow!


x


----------



## FallingStar

Great job! 
The "Today on RO"'s are looking really good each day!


----------



## irishlops

thanks for saying about caramel.
she needs some help...lol
but,.. i really like your ro news.
it is fulled up with titbits!!!lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Thank you every one watch for todays we have another newbie.

Ok have to go work on the imfermary.

Bye bye


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Mrs.PBJ it is totally fine, i just wanted to give Khermann3 thier props for the post that is all.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Oh understand I would change it but I dont know if I am alloud to and then it wouod not be so funny andymore cause you have to addmit. Its funny that I made a boo boo.

Its the small things in life like that that in 15 years someone who might not even know us. Reads and will start laughing. 

And we will always remember My second ro today I messed up I thinks that a good memorery. Cause if I am still doing it in a year there most likly will be less laughs like this one.

So no hard feeling its funny and we can always remember this monent in time.

My mom told me one day when we where at a friends wedding.

Ok whole story 

My friend kids where sitting with me and my other friend was getting married well being 16 and bored I nadding off.

Well the four year old snuck away and went behind the paster and started turning the lights on and off in the chapel. the bride was mad and when we go to the respeption. She was mad my mom told her its not the cake that will make this day good not all the decorations. Not all the people its the moment like what happen earier that you will look on and laugh about when your in your 50 or even in a yearr.

So its been four years we are 6 years apart but reall good friends. everytime we get together we laugh about that. And a few othr things that happened but another day another story my paw paw always told me


----------



## LisiateJr

I AM NOT BUGZY'S MOM!!!! IM HIS DAD!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Sorry :twitch:

man I am getting bad morks today LOL

I am so used to mast of the people on here being women. Ok not most but 60 % if not more. Sorry dad.


----------



## LisiateJr

its alrite.


----------

